# Nishiki bmx



## MOE'S antiques (Oct 15, 2017)

I found this nishiki bmx at a garage sale I believe it's early 80s . Any ideas on value?


----------



## mongeese (Oct 28, 2017)

It is rare but not high end. Message me for more info.


----------

